# DMD 2014 - Who is in?



## Bostic (Nov 17, 2008)

6th year in a row for the Devil Mountain Double Century on 4/26 for me. I see Patrick and Eric are registered as well. I'm hoping for hot weather.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm hoping it won't be too cold on the descent of Diablo.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep. I think I'm going to try and better my PR from last year but weather will probably determine how successful I am!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm aiming for 14 hours but first priority is to finish.

Patrick will you be leaving at 5am and sending your lights to the finish? I am debating my strategy there.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

ericm979 said:


> I'm aiming for 14 hours but first priority is to finish.
> 
> Patrick will you be leaving at 5am and sending your lights to the finish? I am debating my strategy there.


I've been contemplating starting at 6am to avoid taking lights at all - it also provides a constant stream of rabbits to chase. If you can finish in 14 hours you're done right on sunset at 7:55pm.

Provided nothing goes wrong 

Realistically, I'll probably start at 5am and yeah, send lights and cold morning layers forward to the end. I have always sent them to Pet-the-Goat in the past and (at least the last 2 years) regretted it, having to carry them to the end from there.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'll probably be conservative- start at 5, bring a small light and send a brighter light to Sunol.

Looks like a chance of rain Friday and cooler than usual temps Saturday.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

ericm979 said:


> I'll probably be conservative- start at 5, bring a small light and send a brighter light to Sunol.
> 
> Looks like a chance of rain Friday and cooler than usual temps Saturday.


Cooler than usual sounds perfect! 

I got my warmup ride done this weekend.. feeling good about a fast DMD!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'd like it a little warmer. Diablo's going to be cold!


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

good luck to those who are doing it... crazy ride.


Thats some hell of a ride Ratpick...


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

spdntrxi said:


> good luck to those who are doing it... crazy ride.
> 
> 
> Thats some hell of a ride Ratpick...


Randonneuring.. craziness! 

I may take it easy - that ride last weekend got me quite cold which has caused heart issues for me in the past. That's my excuse, anyway 

I really hope it warms up for the weekend - Diablo is miserable when it's cold and windy


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Well that sucked. With the wet roads I decided to use a pair of aluminium rim training wheels rather than carbon wheels. A DS spoke pulled partway through the hub flange on the bottom of Morgan Territory. I carry a tiny spoke wrench and was able to loosen the NDS spokes to get the wheel true enough to turn (but giving it an unpleasant radial hop). That got me to the farthest east point past Patterson where it pulled completely out. Another roadside truing job got me part way up Patterson Pass where a second spoke pulled out. I trued it again and made it to the aid station but it was clear that the wheel could fail completely at any time and I would not be completing the ride. I got a ride from a sag car to the Mines rd stop and called my wife to come get me. I saw Bostic at the stop while I was waiting.

I'd been about a minute back of the lead group on Diablo but took time to fill bottles and pee. The descent was really cold! I passed a guy on it who had only a jersey and shorts, not even arm warmers. He looked frozen but recovered on the flat part on the way to Morgan Territory. The head wind on Patterson was fierce. 

I hope you guys had a better time.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your problems! 

The cold off Diablo was very painful and it was super-windy out on Patterson. I decided to start at 5am with friends and take it easy and had a great time! My slowest and most fun DMD ever at 18+ hours


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

deleted


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I did MT Diablo sunday morning in the mist/drizzle.... so glad a had a windbreaker for the descent.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

deleted


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thought about the DMD crowd as I stared at the clouds where Mt. Hamilton is supposed to be. Good job.


----------



## Bostic (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice write up on the SF Gate website.
Committed cyclist gives Devil its due - SFGate

It was my slowest DMD due to all the headwinds but I had the least amount of stop time of any double at 57 minutes. Glad I wore warm clothes all day. 

Nice pic Patrick!


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Bostic said:


> Nice write up on the SF Gate website.
> Committed cyclist gives Devil its due - SFGate
> 
> It was my slowest DMD due to all the headwinds but I had the least amount of stop time of any double at 57 minutes. Glad I wore warm clothes all day.
> ...


Tee hee.. saw that photographer on the ground and wondered why the dedication. I'm also in photo 4 (The Junction) behind Megan.

You can tell it wasn't hot enough because my buddy Roy (left on this photo) still has his full cold weather gear on - he famously doesn't remove the skull cap and heavy jacket until triple digit temperatures are reached


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

That was a really well written article. I'm not to that point yet, but some day I want to do a tough ride like that. Nice to see you smiling on the ride. How far along were you?


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

AndreSF said:


> That was a really well written article. I'm not to that point yet, but some day I want to do a tough ride like that. Nice to see you smiling on the ride. How far along were you?


I think this was the first climb on Mines Rd out of Livermore - about half-way up, I think (since I got a flat at the top and we separated) - about 90-95 miles in.


----------

